# I got a new rifle



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

so I got a new rifle for yotes cats and other nefarious varmints it is the new Mossberg mvp benchrest stocked 204 ruger and man is she pretty


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice looking rifle

how does she shoot ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice and nice.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

don't know I have to finish paying for her lol but on a side note I am now the manager of a gunstore lol so if you need anything we can ship it and get it for you just contact me at [email protected] or on facebook at family firearms sales


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

lots of gun related things that i "need"

just cant afford them right now

not to mention the wife told me no more guns for awhile


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

lol my wife told me no more unless I can get a job at a gun store so I got a job as a manager lol


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice looking rifle you have there. Also congrats on the managers position.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

yeah I really am excelling at the job an the owner is very happy

that's why he let me order the mvp after only two weeks


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats on both fronts Jason... How are the wife and kids ?


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

the boys are huge and funny as hell wife is great and I have not been this happy at a job in years


----------



## shaneatkinson82 (Sep 28, 2014)

That is a cool rifle. .204 might just be my next caliber purchase.


----------



## SerenityNetworks (Apr 9, 2013)

Sweet rifle. (My 527 Varmint in .204 is my favorite rifle.)


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You won't regret the 204. Use the right bullet and you'll be happy. I do not like the 32gr bullets for coyotes. They make prairie dogs disappear but if you hit the shoulder on a coyote it doesn't drop them right there. Many times they just leave a horrific surface wound.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

this is my second 204 lol and I got into work and the boss said you are not paying for that consider it a bonus for all the hard work you have done to make the business succeed and take the stress off of me and doing such a great job

that is the first time any boss has ever said that about me or done anything for me


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

oh yeah and holy hell can that trigger get low and the palm swell is amazing


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

so next week it will be scoped and I will get some pics up and hey don I will be at the shot show in January for the boss so you and yours should get together with me and mine


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Sounds to me like your boss is one that cares about his employees. Keep up the good work and you will have that job for a long time.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Congrats on the new gun and I wish I had your boss haha. Just a question however I never really got the Ar mag in a bolt action. My savage holds 4 and can hold 5 so that means she. Calling I could have 6 in the gun if I wanted but truth be told when calling if I ever empty my gun it's usually wasting shells. Is there really any real bonus to having the AR mag for pred hunting. I don't know the mvp is a nice looking gun but personally not my thing. Either way nice looking gun and I hope we can see some pics of the fur it's going to put on the wall soon.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

the benefit is that you have no reason to hunt around for additional mags just for it if you have an ar you can just use the same mags


----------

